# Dog's Bedtime Prayer



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This seems pretty accurate except in my house it's two dogs in a queen-sized bed.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Aww a very sweet prayer.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That would definitely be Dharma's prayer. Except only it would include 2 cats to intimidate and a queen size bed. LOL ;D


----------

